# Gewonnen



## OLLI01 (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo!
Sagt mal,wann oder wie wird eigentlich veröffentlicht welche Magazinautoren was gewonnen haben.
Würde mich mal interessieren.

OLLi01


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gewonnen*

Hi Olli,
wir werden die nächsten Tage auslosen und dann Zusammen mit der Erscheinung des Februar-Magazins die Gewinner bekannt geben.


----------



## OLLI01 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gewonnen*

Super,danke für die Info.

OLLI


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gewonnen*

Na dann mal her mit der INFO...:vik: 
bin ja gespannt wer was auf welchem Erdteil an ANGELREISE gewonnen hat:q 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gewonnen*

moin,
mal ne gaaaanz doofe frage......|uhoh: 


was ist ein -magazinautor-?#c #c #c


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gewonnen*

Jemand der einen Artikel für www.anglerpraxis.de schreibt


----------

